# Jefferson County



## Lowjack (Dec 15, 2007)

Anybody have any reports.
Is the rut over ?


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 15, 2007)

First rut hit beginning of november, I hunted the beginning of the second rut early this month and it was uneventful, other than missing a chance at "the man" right at last light.  Time to focus on food sources!!!!


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 25, 2007)

That is my problem food sources are everywhere in our property which is 80% hardwoods, I have acorns 1 inch thick on the ground right now.
Deer tracks all over,but didn't see anything but a small fawn.
This weekend was a washout !


----------

